# Admin Password vergessen



## vpns2000 (10. Apr. 2008)

Hallo @Forum
was kann ich machen wenn ich mein Admin Passwort vergessen habe  ohne gleich neu installieren zu müssen??
Kann mir da mal wer Helfen!


DANKE
LG


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2008)

Logge Dich per phpmyadmin ein und ändere das Passwort in der für den User admin in der tabelle sys_user der mysql Datenbank. das Passwort ist per md5 verschlüsselt.


----------



## vpns2000 (10. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,
leider habe ich auf dem Server kein phpmyadmin drauf.
ich habe nur die Möglichkeit via Webmin und das soll ja nicht so gut sein Oder???


LG


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2008)

Wenn Du mit webmin auch mysql Daten ändern kannst, geht das natürlich auch. Du kannst es auch auf der Konsole mit dem mysql Kommando machen.


----------



## vpns2000 (10. Apr. 2008)

hallo Till,
würde es ja lieber auf der console machen habe aber keine Ahnung wie das geht.

kannst mir das sagen wie???


Danke


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2008)

Befehl:

mysql -u root -p db_ispconfig

dann mit:

use db_ispconfig;

in die ispconfig datenbank wechseln und dann das mysql passwort aktualisieren:

update sys_user set passwort = md5('admin') where username = 'admin';

dann eingeben:

exit;

jetzt sollte das Passwort wieder auf "admin" sein.


----------



## vpns2000 (10. Apr. 2008)

Danke Till,
du bist einfach der beste !!!!!
es hat Funktioniert.

DANKE DANKE!!!

   

LG


----------

